# OK.....REALLY a dumb question



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a question...basically to solve a agreement that has been going on for a few weeks now.

What I am wondering...is there any difference in the breed of goat to the way the soap makes up?

A freind and I have been having this on going discussion on that they think the breed makes a differences. Now, I think that it might just a little bit but, not enough to tell a difference. So, if you pick up a bar of soap you can not feel it and go....OH...they milk alpines...or nubians....or anything else. 

Just wondering what all you soapers think on this

Ken


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

The only difference would be the butterfat - so higher butterfat milk makes a more superfatted soap. But I don't think you can tell by smelling, and I'd be hard pressed to tell by using it, but maybe someone else can...not likely in most cases though.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

1 or 2% difference in fat from 100 to 50% of the liquid with your whole batch....so say 16 to 32 ounces of milk to 120 ounces of butters and oils with 1 pound of lye...I don't think that would be a distinguishable superfat.

So my answer is no. If I sent you a bar of Nubian soap and a bar of soap in which I used grocery store milk you would not be able to tell the difference. Want me to? 

But Nubians are just soo much more popular, prettier, it simply would be more sales of the soap with a photo of them and letting folks know you milked the prettiest breed in goats. So she could sell more soap if she milked Nubians. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Not a bit discriminatory there are we Vicki? :rofl We did put a pic of Ava on our wraps and did have a better sale year than the year before. So that does matter. and we made a batch with cows milk and couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've made it with cows milk too and can't tell the difference.

My nubian, Capella is on my labels and people just LOVE her! Since I will be into alpines this year she will have to stay on the label as my "first" goat and namesake. But I think Alpines are pretty too!

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Well...she has Nubians all ready, and spots ones at that....YUCK!!!!! She bred her does all REALLY early this year and is afraid that she is going to run out of milk. Well I have 2 Saanens that are due REALLY late. I said I would just take the does to her and then she could milk them if she did run out of milk. Well....she stated her soap buyers would know the difference of the milk in the soap and not buy it. That with the saanens have lower butterfat it would basically ruin the soap. 

Now, she is really thinking about it since 3 of 6 does are not bred. But, she wanted to make sure with the milk. As I said, I dont think that the general public would have a clue if she added some other breed of milk in there.

Also, there is NOTHING that beats the look of a SAANEN!!!!!!

Ken


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I seriously doubt her buyers would know the difference without being told. And there is no way the milk would *ruin* the soap. Sheesh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Ken,
There is no way her customers could tell the difference in the butterfat of the soap.. 
Vicki, you know darn well that if you keep making soap with Nubian soap, that the soap is going to start screaming and make too too much noice. LOL
Nigerians are by the far the best looking goats and make the best goat milk soap...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

...it takes soo little to get a rise out of all of you 

Shoot folks are even using canned or powdered...ick! Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

So far our soap has been made from milk from the mini nubians and Shoofly is the screamiest screamer there is, how do they rate? LOL. Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

All mine is Mini LaMancha milk for years and then a mix of mini and nubians there is no difference in those two soaps of the same recipe. and now add an alpine to the mix Your friend is 
is wrong No one will know the difference. 
Have to say tho that a Nubian picture would out sale the LaMancha picture people just don't like no earred soap


----------

